# Approaching landowners?



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

How do you people like to approach landowners when asking permission to hunt on their land? What do you like to say to them?

Thanks greenhead


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

From the south


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Always keep the sun at your back! :sniper:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i have the problem of the plates on my truck saying south dakota, but i will be living in north dakota full time next semester.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

FRIENDLY!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I read this some place befor and i'ts probably not a bad idea.

Type up a resume of sorts with your name, where your from, telephone number,lic. plate number ect. gives the land owner a little piece of mind knowing who is there and how to contact them..


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Approach respectfully and say hi Sir or Mam (take hat off when the lady of the house is present) say something like,

Hi Sir my name is _______ and i was hoping i could have permission to hunt on your property tomorrow.

then no matter if they say yes or no always say thank you,


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I always try to make em' laugh somehow...(show them a picture of my High School Sr. photo)..."Hi I'm hear to mow your lawn"...then introduce yourself and just talk to them...If you can approach a Paris Hilton type girl in the bar...This is nothing...I do try to give them a business card as well...If they say no...Say Thank You very much and move on...Just because they so no now...Doesn't mean they will next time...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> I always make sure I tell the farmer that I am from the farm and not a spoiled rich city kid who thinks they own everything.


WOW you will really get along with everybody at Greenskins.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

when i ask for permission i usually start by saying hi, and my name. then i ask them if they know the person that owns the piece of land that im looking to hunt. Most of the time they know me once i tell them my name cuz i dont normally hunt out side of my little area....by that i mean traveling long long distances.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Pretend Like you know farming... As k them how many bushels per acre the corn is or how they like the weather it opens the doors.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

i always introduce myself followed by the ? can i have a minute of your time or would another time be more appropriate? this usually puts people in control and more at ease.if the conversation continues the truth and nothing but the truth seems to work.
may i suggest if the land owner happens to be a farmer working in the field never drive out to met him unless your already on a first name basis,never walk out timing his pass making him stop in mid-stream,and never never stand on the fields edge franticly waving to come hither.


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

my dad had me do all the asking last season.. i was never turned down once...something like.."my dad and I were wondering if we could have the priveledge to hunt your property"... worked everytime for me... but im 14... for you older guys .. you might have to make your voice a little higher pitched...


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Be honest, be friendly, be respectful.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Greenhead. For starters, don't let me see the DU sticker in the window of your pickup! HA!


----------

